# error al instalar el stage, ayuda!!

## foxhound32

bueno estoy instalando gentoo en una imac y la verdad no se q pasa pongo

livecd gentoo # tar -xvjpf /mnt/stages/stage2-ppc-2005.0.tar.bz2

y me sale:

tar /mnt/stages/stage2-ppc-2005.0.tar.bz2 cannot open no such file or directory

tar error is not recordable exiting now

tar child returned status 2

tar error exit delayed from previous errors

ya lo hice sin "v" por q es opcional pero por q no lo abre, tambien lo he intentado con stage3 y lo mismo 

es la version 2005.0, pero q esta mal

----------

## IceFox

 *foxhound32 wrote:*   

> ... me sale:
> 
> tar /mnt/stages/stage2-ppc-2005.0.tar.bz2 cannot open no such file or directory
> 
> tar error is not recordable exiting now
> ...

 

Ese mensaje aparece cuando no existe el fichero que quieres descomprimir estás seguro que ese archivo existe ?? Estas seguro que existe en esa ubicación ?? usaste Tabs para completar el nombre del archivo ??

Saludos.

----------

## lanshor

No entiendo lo del directorio /mnt/stages/stage2-ppc-2005.0.tar.bz2, no estara en /mnt/gentoo ??

----------

## foxhound32

si miren estoy en:

livecd root # ls /mnt/cdrom/stages y sale esto:

stage1-ppc-20050303.tar.bz2  stage2-ppc-20050303.tar.bz2    stage3-ppc-20050303.tar.bz2 

me cambio a gentoo

livecd root # cd /mnt/gentoo

livecd gentoo # y pongo tar -xvjpf /mnt/stages/stage2-ppc-2005.0.tar.bz2

y sale el error ya mencionado

tar /mnt/stages/stage2-ppc-2005.0.tar.bz2 cannot open no such file or directory

tar error is not recordable exiting now

tar child returned status 2

tar error exit delayed from previous error y ya lo hice con /mnt/gentoo y nada

----------

## kalcetoh

Tu problema es sencillo de responder:

en vez de:

```
tar -xvjpf /mnt/stages/stage2-ppc-2005.0.tar.bz2
```

pon:

```
tar xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage2-ppc-20050303.tar.bz2
```

Me parece que andas muy perdido.

----------

## foxhound32

gracias y eso de andar perdido   :Shocked:  psss la verdad si.......

----------

## kalcetoh

No te preocupes hombre, todos hemos andado así, seguro que dentro de un año te reirás de ese fallo y dirás "¿Como pude ser tan #@&~½?

----------

## pacho2

Por cierto, ¿por qué el tar de gentoo no admite las opciones con -? En mandrake y slackware si las admite..

Gracias

----------

## navegante

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Por cierto, ¿por qué el tar de gentoo no admite las opciones con -? En mandrake y slackware si las admite..
> 
> Gracias

 

Claro que las admite, el problema no era el guión (que si va, pero en la corrección se les paso), sino la ruta hacia los stages. Saludos.

----------

## kalcetoh

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Por cierto, ¿por qué el tar de gentoo no admite las opciones con -? En mandrake y slackware si las admite..
> 
> Gracias

 

Se puede utilizar de las dos maneras, creo que no tiene ningún motivo para no admitir '-' como ps, por ejemplo. Yo lo uso sin '-' porque es más cómodo, te ahorras un golpe de tecla y así te da tiempo ha hacer otras cosas. Si tardas medio segundo en pulsar '-' y hacer 1000 tareados te ahorras 8 minutos 20 segundos. Que vago que soy.

----------

## Stolz

Yo creo que lo de aceptar o no el guion para los parametros de un comando es cosa del comando en concreto y no de la distribución. Si el comando está preparado para recibir argumentos sin guion y usarlos como opcion, no deberida de dar problemas. Además, en algunas ocasiones, como es el caso del ps, no tiene el mismo significado usar el guion o no usarlo (sacado del manual de ps):

 *Quote:*   

> This version of ps accepts several kinds of options:
> 
> 1   UNIX options, which may be grouped and must be preceeded by a dash.
> 
> 2   BSD options, which may be grouped and must not be used with a dash.
> ...

 

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## DDrDark

Exacto, no depende de la distro, al fin y al cabo si bien hay programas para cada distro, otros son iguales en todas (con modificaciones claro, para que funcionen bien)

salu2

----------

## pacho2

Enterado 

Gracias  :Smile: 

----------

